# Which 3 modem is better?



## ngwrbc (22 Jan 2009)

Hi ... can anyone tell me which 3 broadband modem is better, they are offering the E160G for 39.99 based on 12month contract, or the E169G free based on an 18month contract, website advises both run at same speed and both do the same job but cant find out what the major differences are...can anyone recommend which one is best?
Thanks


----------



## Guest128 (22 Jan 2009)

If they are from 3 I would think they are both rubbish, along with 3's customer service


----------



## karlod (23 Jan 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> If they are from 3 I would think they are both rubbish, along with 3's customer service


 
Id second this. I had 3 for a few days but to check my email i had to sit outside on the window ledge!! Rubbish, cancelled straight away.
I have O2 BB now and its great!!


----------



## Guest128 (23 Jan 2009)

karlod said:


> Id second this. I had 3 for a few days but to check my email i had to sit outside on the window ledge!! Rubbish, cancelled straight away.
> I have O2 BB now and its great!!



Where are you based? I have the Vodafone one and am thinking of changing to the O2 one, mobile broadband obviously. Vodafone is €30 per month for 5GB limit.....


----------



## bond-007 (23 Jan 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> If they are from 3 I would think they are both rubbish, along with 3's customer service


There is nothing wrong with the modem. It is the 3 network. 


FLANDERS` said:


> Where are you based? I have the Vodafone one and am thinking of changing to the O2 one, mobile broadband obviously. Vodafone is €30 per month for 5GB limit.....


O2 is €20 per month for a 10GB limit.


----------



## Guest128 (23 Jan 2009)

So its a no-brainer then?! Is the service good....i'm based in Dublin BTW. I assume its a year contract for O2


----------



## bond-007 (23 Jan 2009)

1 year contract. Never had a problem with o2.


----------



## DubShelley (23 Jan 2009)

ngwrbc said:


> Hi ... can anyone tell me which 3 broadband modem is better, they are offering the E160G for 39.99 based on 12month contract, or the E169G free based on an 18month contract, website advises both run at same speed and both do the same job but cant find out what the major differences are...can anyone recommend which one is best?
> Thanks


 
I just got 3 Broadband and opted for the E169G free modem and when I got the order confirmation it confirmed that it was in fact only a 12 month contract.

It's working great for me, customer service may not be great but Tech Support are great and they also have a freephone number.


----------



## addob (23 Jan 2009)

Hi,
Speedwise both are the same for upload and download the e160 modem takes a micro sd card and so can also be used as an external hard drive and would prob take up an 8gb mem card but these mem cards will cost you extra the 169 is a slightly older model that once stock run out they will stop the free offer and dont offer the mem card service!
Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## louisemartin (4 Feb 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> If they are from 3 I would think they are both rubbish, along with 3's customer service


 

Agree - Totally!!


----------



## Eblanoid (4 Feb 2009)

Don't get 3 broadband if you want reliability, especially if you need a net connection for work purposes.  One minute it's fast, next minute: nothing.


----------

